# tronchessa vs pinze



## sevillista

Devo dire in anticipo che non sono sicura come si chiamino queste cose in spagnolo, perché non le uso mai , ma dopo aver visto diverse foto mi sembra che tronchessa e pinze siano la stessa cosa: "alicates" in spagnolo, ne sei d´accordo?

Tante grazie.


----------



## 0scar

Encontré que es se dice tronchese o quizás tronchessa es otra cosa. 
Alicates o pinzas de corte y pinzas. También hay tenazas, tenaglie.
Un alicate grande es un cortacandados.


----------



## sevillista

A ver si algún nativo opina. Yo encontré la palabra "tronchessa" en un juego de estos de "seek and find", estoy aprendiendo muchas palabras nuevas, como spolverino, ghiacciolo, mattarello y otras y cuando tuve que buscar "tronchessa" se trataba de unos alicates. Y me vino la duda porque yo siempre lo había llamado "le pinze", por eso he hecho la consulta.


----------



## 0scar

Pinze o pinzas es una palabra genérica, hay infinidad de pinze/pinzas para todos los usos, pinza de depilar, pinza de relojero, pinza de corte, pinza de cirugía, etc.
Usá el Google.
Usá también el diccionario para buscar tronchessa. Yo solo encuentro tronchese.


----------



## sevillista

Ya he usado el diccionario y Google images, ahora me gustaría la opinión de un nativo, por eso hice aquí la consulta .


----------



## 0scar

Tronchesi e tronchesine también son pinze.
Si no es molestia decí en que diccionario aparece tronchessa y cuál es la definición.


----------



## sevillista

Oscar, expliqué al principio de este post que la palabra venía en un video-juego. Lo he buscado en Google.it, tanto en imágenes como en texto, y la palabra existe. Por eso creo que lo más indicado es que un nativo opine del tema. Me fio más de las personas que utilizan diariamente un lenguaje que de los diccionarios. Gracias por tu interés.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao sevillista,

Per favore, spiega meglio la tua domanda.
Hai sentito la parola "tronchessa" e vuoi sapere se esiste in italiano?
Se la domanda è questa, la risposta è no, questa parola non esiste in italiano 
Se vuoi sapere qual è il corrispondente italiano della parola _alicates_, puoi provare con pinze o tronchesi.

Grazie, ti aspettiamo.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## sevillista

Ti ringrazio della risposta, Angel.Aura. Mi hai capita bene, ho trovato la parola "tronchessa" in un gioco e volevo sapere se significava "alicates", dopo averla cercata in Google.it, dove ho visto qualche entrata. Ma dopo la tua risposta avrò in mente che si usano invece pinze e tronchesi indistintamente (tutti e due plurale, vero?).

Grazie ancora.


----------



## alnilam

Ciao sevillista! 
Usiamo molto anche il diminutivo di tronchese: tronchesina e tronchesino.
Li puoi usare sia al plurale che al singolare, io preferisco al plurale, dico ad esempio: "passami le pinze/tronchesine".
Poi se ti interessa, c’è la pinza per capelli, quella si usa solo al singolare!
Pinzette, quelle per toglierci le sopracciglia o i peli per intenderci! 

Strano per tronchessa! Ho trovato anch’io diverse voci su google e in diversi siti italiani eppure nel dizionario non c’è proprio! Boh...


----------



## sevillista

Grazie della spiegazione, alnilam. E della parola pinzette, l´ho appuntata, essendo una donna, l´utilizzerò più di pinze o tronchesi  (questo è un commento un po´ maschilista da parte mia )


----------



## Durden81

Soy Italiano nativo y tronchessa se usa para cortar fierro (i.e. cadenas) y tendría que traducirse con cizalla y/o corta remaches (o juntos cortarremaches?).
Si se pone la palabra "cortarremaches" en google images salen los objectos a que me refiero.


----------



## 0scar

Soy italiano no nativo    y encuentro en Google que tronchessa es un alicate para cortar cablecitos y que un una _corta pernos_ o_ corta candados_ es igual a una_ tronca bulloni_.
Tanto en castellano como en italiano estas palabras se encuentra juntas o separadas.-


----------



## Durden81

Vale, no conocía la palabra "tronca bulloni" . Creo entonces que la palabra "Tronchessa" sea una palabra dialectal que se utiliza en el sur de Italia (yo soy de Sicilia). Esto se ve también da el uso de la doble "s" que es una tendencia de los dialectos del sur. 
En efecto en el diccionario Italiano no existe esta palabra (he mirado en un zanichelli y en el treccani online) y existe sólo "Tronchese" y "Tronchesina" que son los alicates a que te refieres.
Para contestar la pregunta inicial mi opinión es que la persona que ha escrito la pregunta del juego de "seek and find" era una persona del sur de Italia y ha pensado que Tronchessa sea una palabra Italiana y en realidad quería decir "tronca bulloni"..


----------



## Massimo_m

Durden81 said:


> Vale, no conocía la palabra "tronca bulloni" . Creo entonces que la palabra "Tronchessa" sea una palabra dialectal que se utiliza en el sur de Italia (yo soy de Sicilia). Esto se ve también da el uso de la doble "s" que es una tendencia de los dialectos del sur.
> En efecto en el diccionario Italiano no existe esta palabra (he mirado en un zanichelli y en el treccani online) y existe sólo "Tronchese" y "Tronchesina" que son los alicates a que te refieres.
> Para contestar la pregunta inicial mi opinión es que la persona que ha escrito la pregunta del juego de "seek and find" era una persona del sur de Italia y ha pensado que Tronchessa sea una palabra Italiana y en realidad quería decir "tronca bulloni"..



Anch'io la penso così, nello stesso senso in cui già si è espressa anche Angel.Aura; tronchessa in italiano non esiste.
Da noi non si usa tronchessa, e non l'ho neppure mai sentito dire. Nel dizionario De Mauro esiste "tronchese" per indicare un _"utensile a forma di tenaglia con ganasce taglienti per tagliare fili o sbarrette di metallo"_. Anche il termine "tronchesina" esiste, con lo stesso significato, e anzi forse è anche più diffuso. Ho sempre usato e sentito usare questi due termini, ma mai "tronchessa".


----------

